# My babies



## Joelbest (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 22, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> View attachment 217551


Wow, nice babies. I love the feather in the ink, it's a nice touch.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

